# Canning Green Beans



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

Is it necessary to blanch green beans before canning them? If so, why is it necessary? What is the benefit?

Thanks


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

No it is not necessary to blanch green beans prior to pressure canning. Follow the directions in the Ball Blue book. You can do so, if you wish. Blanching stops the enzymes from "working" on the beans. I don't do this, since the heat & pressure do that anyway & it saves a step.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never heard of anyone blanching beans that are to be canned.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No, it's called "cold pack".


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Is it "necessary"? No. Is it recommended? Yes. 

Hot packing of green beans vs. what is called "raw pack" of green beans works much better and produces better results for several reasons. The termination of enzyme action is one. Easier packing of the jars is another. Less floating of the beans after processing and more equal distribution of them throughout the liquid in the jars is the biggest advantage.

But either is safe. You can find the approved directions for both methods here: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/beans_snap_italian.html


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I always cold pack my green beans for pressure canning too.


----------

